# Uterine Polyp removal



## froliky2011

Hi Everyone,

I have surgery scheduled for a polyp removal in my uterus. The surgery takes place about 4-5 days before my LH surge. Has anyone TTC shortly after a surgery like this? Thanks.


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi frolicky, I just had uterine polyps removed today via a D&C procedure. It went well, arrived at the clinic, took some meds, then was hooked up to an iv, they did the removal which took about 10 minutes. Then after I rested for a bit before I was sent home. Now Just taking it easy on the couch for a couple days, I am a little sore and crampy but nothing major. All in all it was a piece of cake. GL to you!


----------



## Babybonn

froliky2011 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have surgery scheduled for a polyp removal in my uterus. The surgery takes place about 4-5 days before my LH surge. Has anyone TTC shortly after a surgery like this? Thanks.

Hi,

I did. And it was successful!! My fertility doctor found 3 polyps about 1 month before my IVF egg transfer. He did D&C and recovery was very quick. I asked him if it was safe to try to conceive so soon after that procedure and he said that it was. He said it actually "brings fresh blood flow to the area" (uterus) which is good for strong implantation. (He knows his stuff and is a successful IVF doctor). It worked :) and I had a healthy pregnancy later that month which carried full to term and perfect baby boy delivered 9 months later.


----------



## sarahincanada

I ovulated a week after my polyp removal. I didnt get pregnant but its definitely ok to go ahead


----------



## Babybonn

Here's some more info I have found"

My doctor told me that my recurrent miscarriages were most likely due to the uterine polyps -he found 3 during my d&c.

Doc told me the polyps act as kind of 'IUD' and in effect "knock off" any pregnancy causing immediate miscarriage (unable to stay implanted in lining)

This led to years of miscarriages ( and really, really heavy, bad crampy periods) 

I believe after going thru all of this....that if women have heavy periods, this possibility of polyps needs to be looked into!

They did a hysterosaline sonogram on me to find the problem...

Highly recommend doing this if anyone has had bad periods, or problems getting pregnant.

Also, check for low iron...mine was REALLY LOW after years of heavy periods!! And i always got SOOOO COLLLLLDDDDDD and headaches from it.


----------



## froliky2011

Thank you! I appreaciate all of your posts and love to hear about the successful pregnancies too! :) I was suppose to get my period yesterday or today at the latest. Did the surgery of the poly removal cause a change in the menstrual cycle? It would be crazy if I was pregnant because last time we checked my dh had zero sperm (this was 4-5 years ago). He had chemo over 20 years ago. Thanks & Congrats to the Moms!!! Baby dust to all!


----------



## froliky2011

I got my period. Now time to inseminate. Baby dust to all!!


----------

